# Dog igloo good temporary shelter?



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I have two Nigerian Dwarves in a pen together for breeding. I'm hoping to keep them in there for 2 weeks. I have a large dog igloo, and a large dog house and I made sure the goats can easily fit into them. I have them facing each other so one goat can stay in one each and still see each other.

I'm hoping this is adequate if it rains a bit during their 2 week dating spree. Should this be okay for them?


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I think it should be ok, if it's water proof. Your goat would be very unhappy with a leaky shelter!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I use Dogloos for kid shelters in the winter and I used to use them for buck shelters when I had Nigerians. They worked great, though they are not as rugged as some of the plastic dog houses.


----------



## Talron (Nov 17, 2013)

My boys both had dog houses before the barn was done and used um fine.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

... I really have no idea how they both squeeze in there and move around! :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Definitely ! I have two and my little guys LOVE them  They have the big calf huts too , but the little ones like the smaller dog igloos , lol. 
Just before , Baby and her two kids were in it 

Had them for quite a while , IMO , they are pretty tough .


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Some younger pics when they were approximately 30lbs each... cuties.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awwww


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh good! One goat can fit in each house, that's what I was trying to say, haha!


----------

